# market for custom shifter knob



## frknsweetknots (Mar 9, 2015)

I've been experimenting with 3D printing for a while now and my latest design is this custom gear shifter knob. I now use it on my VW golf. I'm wondering if there might be a market for it. 

What do you think?

Sorry if this isn't the right place to ask, if there's a more suitable place to post please direct me there.


----------



## 5space (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm not in the market for a knob, but that is _really_ cool. Especially if it could be given a nice weighted feel (I assume not so much since it's "hollow"?).


----------



## frknsweetknots (Mar 9, 2015)

5space said:


> I'm not in the market for a knob, but that is _really_ cool. Especially if it could be given a nice weighted feel (I assume not so much since it's "hollow"?).


Thanks! How heavy is a standard shifter (or a nice custom one)? I really like how it feels when I drive, but I never thought about the weight. It is completely hollow, which is one of the very cool features of it.


----------



## 5space (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't know, I just remember driving a car that had a hollow-feeling, light, plastic shift knob and I hated the feel.


----------



## frknsweetknots (Mar 9, 2015)

5space said:


> I don't know, I just remember driving a car that had a hollow-feeling, light, plastic shift knob and I hated the feel.


I could see plastic feeling cheap. This one is definitely steel and feels great to me.


----------



## ridin_low07 (Nov 5, 2014)

Dude that is awesome lookin


----------



## frknsweetknots (Mar 9, 2015)

ridin_low07 said:


> Dude that is awesome lookin


Thanks!


----------

